# Huron Flies



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I am planning on a trip to chase Smallmouths on the Huron River next week. I will be fishing early morning until ????. Could anyone recomend some flies that I need to have in my box?


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

Parachute Adams size 10-12. My favorite.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

minnow, crayfish and popper patterns are what I have seen used. But I am not a fly fisherman so I dont know how valuble my info is. Were gonna nail them though.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Olive and black wooly buggers. Both weighted and unweighted. I prefer bead heads.

Soft hackle streamers in olive. Unweighted. Sometimes big smallies will hit these near the surface.

There may be some top water action near dusk so the Adams is a good suggestion. Also some yellow foam hopper type flies like a gartside gurgler or foam slider. Those may be coming into play soon. 

Bead head hares ear nymph if nothing else seems to be working. Drift them through deep cuts. 

Lots of people like clouser minnows for the river, I personally have no luck with them so I can't offer up any pattern suggestions for them. 

Crayfish. Various sizes but I find the smaller one that are about 2 inches total length to work the best.

Good luck and have fun.


----------



## Huron River Dan (Apr 16, 2001)

and some long legged spiders...

Dan


----------



## basstastic (Apr 7, 2008)

def. try with some poppers. top water hits on the huron are a blast.


----------



## treboryenaws (Jan 17, 2008)

Check these out. I live near by the huron river and these are what I use to catch the larger bluegill, and smallies in the shallows http://stores.ebay.com/Bainbridge-Fly-fishing


----------



## Windnots (Apr 16, 2005)

Woolies, Olive, Brown and I had some luck with purple as well. I also like large grass hopper patterns.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Half&Halfs, buggers, and ChernobylAnts


----------

